# DLINK DWA-125 USB Wireless disconnecting randomly



## goten28 (Apr 1, 2010)

This is my product. D-Link Wireless 150 USB Adapter

It is hooked up to my pc but it keeps disconnecting randomly like every 5 min. I don't know what the problem is. Please help me.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

How is the signal strength?

Try updating the driver.


----------

